# What Is This?????



## dodidoki (Apr 4, 2013)

I found it on NET. Any tips?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aposadao/6443428123/in/faves-_anubis_/


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll forward it to Andy's Orchids. they are species experts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2013)

Good advice, Eric.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 5, 2013)

Epidendrum sp. at first sight...I will try to find the name...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

"It is for sure an Epidendrum but not sure about the species.
Andy" - From Andy's Orchids, Encinitas, California.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 5, 2013)

had one of these,have to look for name


----------

